# sliding bed extender lock



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I just got and installed the sliding bed extender, but damn, it just rests in the brackets and can be lifted out and stolen. So, I fished a bicycle lock cable under the slider rail (it's a tight fit) and wrapped it to the extender and put a padlock on it. Not very elegant but it works.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Another thought is to make sure you have the end blocks that came with the Utilitrack (the small blocks you tighten with a wrench) installed at both ends of the track. This will keep someone from taking the sliding brackets. Then use a heavy duty zip tie around the bottom of the bracket that holds the cammed shaft being sure to securely tighten it over the top of the shaft. This will allow the bed extender to pivot front to back, but will prevent it from being lifted out when in the straight up and down position. Granted you'll have to cut the zip tie to removed the extender, but it will also keep the average opportunity thief from just flipping it up and walking off with it.

BTW, it looks like you could use to have the Bed Liner TSB performed on your bed!


----------



## CT_Nismo (Dec 25, 2005)

*Lock the Gate?*

Can you prevent theft by locking the tailgate? No place to slide it out would be the deterrent.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> BTW, it looks like you could use to have the Bed Liner TSB performed on your bed!


 Oh yes and looks worse when it's dry. When it's warm I'm just going to take can of flat black paint and call it good.


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

I keep my next to the tailgate and the tailgate locked.


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

mcm4090 said:


> I keep my next to the tailgate and the tailgate locked.


Ditto for me. :cheers: 

I figure that by the time somebody figures out how to loosen the knobs and slide the thing forward (which for me requires either climbing in the bed or running from side-to-side and working it forward -- Damn thing doesn't LIKE to slide, even though it's made to.) then it's too much a PITA and they'll go bother somebody else's truck.

I guess you could take the square stoppers and put them in the tracks in front of the sliding brackets so the extender can't be pushed forward without a wrench. Might have to try this . . .


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

i told someone who has never seen the system to try and remove the bed extender. i had it all the way up against the tailgate and the tailgate locked. they had it out in under 1 minute.

not very good engieering if you ask me. a huge oversight on nissans end. all they needed to do was make the blocks keyed and it would have been a perfect system.


----------



## jurassicjet (Jan 17, 2006)

> Oh yes and looks worse when it's dry. When it's warm I'm just going to take can of flat black paint and call it good.


Why would you do that?? Sounds like a ******* way of fixing something that is under warranty. Make the dealer do the TSB on it or better yet, force them to have it Line-X'd. No I am not a Line-X dealer.

Check out this thread........Line-X

Scroll down until you find a message posted by Truckster.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

jurassicjet said:


> Why would you do that?? .


meh...it just doesn't really bother me that much I guess. Plus, I bought it at a dealer that is 130 miles away from where I live. Yes, I could take it to a local dealer but there is no way that they will let me have a loaner not to mention that they probably wouldn't even give me the time of day...I'm sure that their attitude would be "shove it." And I don't want anybody to monkey around with my truck. I think that a good cleaning and a quick spray paint job would work very well.


----------



## Arknismo (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey here is an idea.....don't put it in unless you need it! I keep mine in the garage and put it in if I need it. 

Another thing you can do is put the tailgate down and put your extender on like it is in use....latch it onto the gate and then reach under the tailgate and lock it. I know it’s only a nylon strap but maybe the thief doesn't have a knife! plus, you might save a little gas money with the tailgate down. Who knows. :thumbup: 

I still think the "don't have it in unless you need it" is the best way to go. :thumbup:


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

Arknismo said:


> plus, you might save a little gas money with the tailgate down. Who knows. :thumbup:


this method does not increase gas mileage. dont even bother.

as for the bed extender...no matter what you do, if a thief wants it, consider it gone. if i was this worried about stuff in my truck, i wouldnt put anything in it. just my 0.02.


----------



## caintgetright1 (Feb 8, 2006)

I have found a lock that works great for the sliding bed extender. It is a small cable lock that is designed for a handgun lock. They are very inexpensive. The cable is coated, so it will not scratch your vehicle. It is a small diameter and very flexible, so it is easy to fish around the rails. It's length is short, so the fit is tight and the lock does not rattle around. Mine is high vis orange, so it is quickly visible to anyone looking in the bed. Locks are only for honest people, anyone who really wants something will find a way to take it. Being initially a handgun lock, may give them second thoughts also.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

caintgetright1 said:


> Being initially a handgun lock, may give them second thoughts also.


That and the "Protected by Smith & Wesson" sticker in the window!


----------



## bill4282 (Jul 26, 2016)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Another thought is to make sure you have the end blocks that came with the Utilitrack (the small blocks you tighten with a wrench) installed at both ends of the track. This will keep someone from taking the sliding brackets. Then use a heavy duty zip tie around the bottom of the bracket that holds the cammed shaft being sure to securely tighten it over the top of the shaft. This will allow the bed extender to pivot front to back, but will prevent it from being lifted out when in the straight up and down position. Granted you'll have to cut the zip tie to removed the extender, but it will also keep the average opportunity thief from just flipping it up and walking off with it.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, it looks like you could use to have the Bed Liner TSB performed on your bed!




Any pictures on how you did it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill4282 (Jul 26, 2016)

CT_Nismo said:


> Can you prevent theft by locking the tailgate? No place to slide it out would be the deterrent.


All you have to do is slide it forwardand lift out. Locking the tailgate slows the theif down but doesn't prevent theft. 

SgtUSMC, Viet Vet (in country), AmLegion, VFW, LifeNRA, DAV


----------



## bill4282 (Jul 26, 2016)

Went to Lowes and bought two elevator bolts (the foot on furniture that turns to raise or lower) in hardware furniture parts bin. Get the one that barely fits the track. Slide up to the sliding brackets. Using 1" fender washers and 9/16 nuts, tighten. Better than nothing at all and difficult to remove from both tracks quickly. Lazy thieves will keep on walking.

SgtUSMC, Viet Vet (in country), AmLegion, VFW, LifeNRA, DAV


----------



## bill4282 (Jul 26, 2016)

The channel nuts with springs are in electrical, not hardware (go figure). The 1/2" ones fit in the track; it's 1/2" hole, not nut length? 5 nuts, 2 fender washers, 5 bolts= $10. Home Depot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill4282 (Jul 26, 2016)

bill4282 said:


> The channel nuts with springs are in electrical, not hardware (go figure). The 1/2" ones fit in the track; it's 1/2" hole, not nut length? 5 nuts, 2 fender washers, 5 bolts= $10. Home Depot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tried to ream out two of the nuts w/o drill press - no go. If you can, use two nuts vs fender washers. Nuts and bolts come in a 5 pack. Remove the spring on two and use as washer. Put the nut with the spring in tne channel with the spring against the back wall to hold in place. The bolt looks cool and solid after intalled.

SgtUSMC, Viet Vet (in country), AmLegion, VFW, LifeNRA, DAV


----------

